# Tote bags



## Lolo (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello-

I have a question about canvas tote bags.. I know someone mentioned them early with no response, but who know.

I have a few tote bags I am making. I used just regular iron on paper and printed images out and heat pressed them on to the tote bags and they came out great. Then I tried to use some of my plasitsol transfers and they came out horrible. Anyone have experience with this??

I was thinking I might try flock on them as it may adhere a little better?

Any thoughts welcome.

Thanks


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

You should not have any problems with plastisol transfers. 

can you tell us a little more about them ? apply settings/brand/type etc ?

I'll try to help you out.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Did you pre press the totes. I found that just pressing for a few second, like maybe 3 at the most is enough. I have done single color plastisol transfers from First Edition and they turned out great. I have used almost all types of transfers and never had a problem. With the more expensive one you need to be aware of the the sizing (starch) in the bag as it will scorch and it is a little more difficult with plastisol. Almost any stain resistant product will make the placement harder or not a t all. Lou


----------



## Lolo (Aug 10, 2006)

I am using the hot press first edition transfers for light colors. I pre-pressed for a few seconds, layed on the transfer and then pressed for about 20 seconds, then took a peek and nothing had even happened so I pressed again for about a minute and it transfered but barely. The totes are small (11x x 3h x 3d) in the natural canvas color. The transfer afterward looked like really rigged like the material so I thought maybe it just didn't get along?? I had the heat press at about 365 degrees as well? I do little kids shirts and have never had a problem with the transfers.


----------



## Lolo (Aug 10, 2006)

Question for Lou-- off the subject sorry, but I use First edition for light and dark colored clothes and the transfers are very different (hot press and cold peel) I was wondering if you had experienced the same thing. I have several dark/black colored shirts and the transfers look nice but almost like vinyl or something? Is there a way to print on dark that has a soft hand? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I think vinyl is your answer. I think this may be a screen printer question. Because you want an opaque transfer the ink would be thicker on darks and may give it a heavier hand. Am I right Rodney. I visited a small tee shop locally and I think I touched every tee he had in the place. I think the owner thought I was nuts. Then I told him I am in the biz.. Some of the stuff this store had was wild.. There are some great printers out there.. You don't have to worry about this guy taking away sales. I am out of their league.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Lolo said:


> Is there a way to print on dark that has a soft hand?
> Thanks so much!


yes, but you need to tell your transfer maker exactly what you want. In this case soft thin hand to print on darks. If you don't, they will assume you need basic all purpose type transfers and thats what you will get.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I just did 3 tote bags tonight, and I had a bugger of a time getting the vinyl to adhere.
2 were done with spectra cut II black/silver sparkle the other just plain black.

The transfers turned out very nice, then I tried to put a cut vinyl frame around them. I had to press it at least 4 times before I could even get the vinyl to stick enough to get the backing off. ......and yes, they were well warmed before applying graphics.

There must be something on the totes that keeps them from adhereing properly. I certainly wasnt happy with how long it took and how much fussing it took to get it looking nice. Especially since I only ordered one of the specific colour the customer wanted.

Im sorry Im not much help....


----------



## Lolo (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, I guess you are correct... there is absolutely no assuming in this business! i have learned that waaayyyy too many times! 

time.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Robin said:


> ...spectra cut II black/silver sparkle the other just plain black.
> I had to press it at least 4 times before I could even get the vinyl to stick enough to get the backing off.


I just did a test on a BagEdge BE010 Natural tote-100% cotton. Spectra Cut II (pink)

I use a teflon pillow inside to make up for the seams/folds.

First press is very very light, almost no pressure. 302 F at 20 sec. 
Let cool, peel lightly, trying not to dislodge the small points of the lettering.

Cover with teflon, second press Med to hard pressure. That firmly fixes the edges that came loose from peeling.


One other tip for Spectra. Be careful when you cut it, not to score the mylar backing. The groove seems to give the glue a foot hold, making it hard to peel. Applying to much pressure on the first press also forces the glue out and it sticks on the backing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

> Be careful when you cut it, not to score the mylar backing. The groove seems to give the glue a foot hold, making it hard to peel. Applying to much pressure on the first press also forces the glue out and it sticks on the backing.


this makes sense, but the sparkle stuff wasnt cut deep enough and I had a hard time weeding it.

I actually had to increase my heat to 325, and increase the pressure to heavy. 

The black I had to cut the mylar in the middle, and peel/tear it away to get it off. The bottom striping wasnt adhered at all after 3 pressings. 

It was heavy 100% canvas cotton. I had used a teflon pillow at first, but I was actually able to lift everything off. It kind of shifted when I lifted the platen.......I was shocked to say the least when I realized nothing stuck.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Lolo said:


> I am using the hot press first edition transfers for light colors. I pre-pressed for a few seconds, layed on the transfer and then pressed for about 20 seconds, then took a peek and nothing had even happened so I pressed again for about a minute and it transfered but barely.


That sounds like waaaay too much time. Plastisol transfer pressing times range from a few seconds to twenty seconds... but not a full minute or more.

I don't know much about transfers, so someone else may jump in here, but a few ideas off the top of my head:

1) It's the size in the bags as Lou mentioned, and there's nothing much you can do about it
2) While it doesn't look like something is happening, it is, and the extra time is just ruining the transfer
3) Your temperature gauge is way off, so you're not getting enough heat to get a good transfer

Could be one or none of those.


----------



## yummymom007 (Dec 10, 2006)

Could I use plastisol transfers on handbags that I make myself? Would they have to be flat? Do you think it would work?
I am looking for another way to customize my handbags.

Amanda


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

yummymom007 said:


> Could I use plastisol transfers on handbags that I make myself? Would they have to be flat? Do you think it would work?
> I am looking for another way to customize my handbags.


I think they would need to meet two criteria..

1. Made of a fabric that won't melt. Cotton or poly would probably be best.

2. Must be relatively flat. You can put something inside (mouse pad) to make it more flat and raise the printing area, but there has to be even pressure all over for the transfer to work. Probably messenger-style bags would be best.


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

I've done tote bags. I think they are the easiest things to make if you get the right kind. 

cotton canvas, and I use transjet II. they look great too.. 
thanks to all the help from Lou.



Lorena


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> That sounds like waaaay too much time. Plastisol transfer pressing times range from a few seconds to twenty seconds... but not a full minute or more.


yeah, for plastisol transfers that is way too much press time.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

yummymom007 said:


> Could I use plastisol transfers on handbags that I make myself? Would they have to be flat? Do you think it would work?
> I am looking for another way to customize my handbags.
> 
> Amanda


yes, in general flat is better for application. 
may be print the bag panel part before you stitch it together. 

you can also use a good home hand iron to apply small transfrs in intricate placements, but your tranfers would need a special adhesive backing for it to work/bond good.


----------

